# Gallery Force Close



## cvananden (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, long time lurker/user but rarely a poster.

I have a VZW Gnex that has suddenly began to give me issues. I had recently returned the phone to stock (I was running CM for a while).

After I did this, I suddenly couldn't use my camera. If I try and load the camera I get the message "Unfortunately, Gallery has stopped". If I open the gallery, I can view images that are backed up on G+, but that's it.

I thought maybe it was a bad flash, so I loaded up my adb and redid the flash. Still having the issue. I then decided, well, it worked fine on CM 10, let me try to flash that. STILL doesn't work. So, I'm now back to stock android (I wanted to eliminate any potential variables).

I've completely reset the phone and I'm at a loss. I'm not sure if I'm having a permissions issue or what the hell is going on. I deleted the DCIM folder to make sure there wasn't a corrupt image anywhere that could cause this issue as well. I read that trying to load G+ can fix this issue, I tried that, it didn't.

Other than this issue, the phone seems to work perfectly fine. I was curious if anyone else has experienced this, or if anyone has any idea of how to fix it.

TLDR; gallery force close when opening camera app. Stock android. Need help.


----------



## xenophod (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife and I just (as in three days ago) unlocked, rooted and flashed our VZW GNex's to aokp_toro_jb-mr2_milestone-1.zip / gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip and our cameras do not work anymore.

I've been looking for a solution here, but it seems that the GNex's cameras are fragile and the hardware breaks after flashing the rom? Is that true or just a weird trend I've seen in this forum?


----------

